# Wine: Problemi con OpenGL

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho dei problemi con OpenGL (credo) su wine... ecco cosa accade ogni volta che avvio qualcosa.... press'a poco sono sempre gli stessi messaggi:

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems

err:wgl:has_opengl Intialization of OpenGL info failed, disabling OpenGL!

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x178770, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1148d6, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1138f8, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1435fc, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x142c90, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x17938c, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x173a80, enabling work-around

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ef38d80 "syslevel.c: Win16Mutex" wait timed out in thread 000b, blocked by 000c, retrying (60 sec)

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7eb17000 "x11drv_main.c: X11DRV_CritSection" wait timed out in thread 000c, blocked by 000b, retrying (60 sec)

```

grazie per la collaborazione.

Ho già provato a cercare info su xgl.. però nulla di fatto.

----------

## Scen

Dovresti dare qualche informazione in più:

 emerge --info

 versione di wine che stai utilizzando

 configurazione del server X ("liscio", "xgl", "aiglx", ecc.)

 programmi che ti generano il problema

Questo problema ce l'hai da sempre o dopo un upgrade ad una versione più recente di wine? Se sì, prova a fare il downgrade ad una versione precedente (siamo fortunati che i developer di Gentoo ci rendono disponibile praticamente TUTTE le versioni di wine dell'ultimo anno) e vedi se il problema persiste!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco maggiori dettagli:

Processore AMD64;

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Wed, 01 Nov 2006 09:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dv dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_it mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_radeon vorbis xml xorg xprint xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

wine versione 0.9.22

Configurazione del server X: suppongo tu voglia sapere le USE flag:

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg xprint (-3dfx) -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal"
```

Se vuoi sapere altro, dimmelo...

In linea di massima il problema mi si presenta con tutti i programmi. Alcuni funzionano lo stesso, altri no. Per esempio ciò che ho postato io è l'output emesso dopo aver lanciato un setup.exe da un cd-rom di un vocabolario di inglese... 

Il problema ce l'ho da sempre, insomma, da quando ho installato wine (recentemente).

Grazie!

----------

## Scen

```

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9 x86_64)

```

L'unica nota "stonata", x me, è il kernel che utilizzi (o forse è il 2.6..17-gentoo-r8 con l'aggiunta di una dicitura personalizzata?   :Razz:  ), per il resto ho anch'io un sistema simile al tuo (che scheda video hai? l'accelerazione 3D ti funziona correttamente?)

----------

## fbcyborg

Il kernel presenta una patch per utilizzare User-Mode-Linux. Non penso sia quello a causare problemi.

 :Very Happy: 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

come faccio a vedere se funziona bene l'accelerazione 3d?

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> come faccio a vedere se funziona bene l'accelerazione 3d?

 

Per vedere se è abilitata:

```

$ glxinfo |grep -i rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

Che implementazione opengl stai utilizzando?

```

eselect opengl list

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok!

E' evidente ora che c'è qualche problema con l'accelerazione 3D:

```
# glxinfo | grep -i rendering

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

```

ecco il secondo test:

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

Chissà se risolvendo questi problemi si mette a posto il sistema, anche in linea generale.. 

Non mi sono mai curato dell'aspetto grafico fino a questo punto... Dato che non uso giochi, e il 3d non mi serve..

----------

## Scen

Ok, probabilmente non hai configurato xorg-server per utilizzare l'accelerazione 3D della tua scheda grafica.

Questa guida fa per te:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

 :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok grazie.. ho provato a seguire quella guida...

Ho fatto tutte le modifiche necessarie.. il kernel era già pronto.. non ho dovuto ricompilarlo.

Il problema è che dopo aver apportato le seguenti modifiche/aggiunte

```
codice 3.3 xorg.conf

...

Section "Module"

     Load "dri"    # <-- ho decommentato questa riga

     Load "glx"   # <-- ho decommentato questa riga

     ...

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

     Driver "radeon"

     ...

EndSection

...

Section "dri"      # <-- ho aggiunto questa sezione per intero

     Mode 0666

EndSection
```

(utilizzo anche io radeon)

al riavvio di KDE, o comunque del server grafico, successivamente ad un ctrl+alt+backspace ho ottenuto 

schermo buio. Non riuscivo nemmeno a switchare fra una shell di login e l'altra...

Ho dovuto rebootare (per fortuna avevo un backup di xorg.conf) ed ho avuto lo stesso problema.

Ho dovuto ripristinare lo xorg.conf utilizzando il livecd di gentoo.

EDIT:

Nel frattempo ho apportato le seguenti modifiche:

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

infatti:

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Ok, adesso ho abilitato il caricamento del modulo glx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```
Load       "glx"
```

ed ecco cosa mi restituisce un glxinfo | grep -i rendering:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

```

sembra un piccolo passo avanti.. almeno ho un output più decente di quello di un mio precedente post.

continuo a smanettare....

nel frattempo accetto consigli. Grazie.

----------

## Scen

Ti consiglio di NON utilizzare i driver proprietari ATI  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quindi:

Assicurati di NON utilizzare il driver "radeonfb" per il framebuffer, se ce l'hai attivato, vai sul sicuro con vesafb/vesafb-tng

(opzionale) nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf togli la voce "fglrx" (se non hai messo quella variabile aggiungila, e valorizzala così:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeon"

```

(opzionale) Aggiorna tutto, per rendere consistente il sistema, siccome hai cambiato questa variabile: 

```
emerge -DNuv world
```

il tuo xorg.conf è apposto, devi solo controllare che il supporto AGP della tua scheda madre sia caricato PRIMA che si avvii il server grafico: se l'hai compilato staticamente nel kernel sei apposto, altrimenti metti il modulo relativo in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

Dì ad xorg di utilizzare l'implementazione opengl di xorg:

```

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

```

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di NON utilizzare i driver proprietari ATI 
> 
> 

 Ok, e come alternativa??? cosa uso? conosco solo quelli del kernel *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi:
> 
> Assicurati di NON utilizzare il driver "radeonfb" per il framebuffer, se ce l'hai attivato, vai sul sicuro con vesafb/vesafb-tng
> ...

 Ok, la mia situazione è questa adesso: 

```

<M> ATI Radeon display support                                                                             

          [*]   DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support 
```

suppongo di doverlo togliere.

inoltre su amd64 posso abilitare solo vesafb (il tng non è presente), ed al momento comunque risulta attivo.

```
<*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                            

                       VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->    
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (opzionale) nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf togli la voce "fglrx" (se non hai messo quella variabile aggiungila, e valorizzala così:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Scusa forse non ho capito bene. Premetto che in VIDEO_CARDS c'è solo "radeon" e non c'è quindi "fglrx". Poi mi dici che se c'è fglrx la devo togliere. Ma siccome non c'è la devo aggiungere e valorizzarla.   :Confused:  In ogni caso non avevo mai messo vesa (mi serve davvero abilitarla?) in VIDEO_CARDS. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (opzionale) Aggiorna tutto, per rendere consistente il sistema, siccome hai cambiato questa variabile: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ho appunto fatto come dici, anche se ho coldplug ho messo il modulo del supporto agp in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6. Però comunque se decommento questo pezzo nello xorg.conf continuo ad avere blank screen e non posso fare nulla se non rebootare:

```
#    Load       "dri"

#Section "dri"

#    Mode 0666

#EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dì ad xorg di utilizzare l'implementazione opengl di xorg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, ma perché??? comunque mi fido.. per carità..  :Razz: 

E' che avevo appena selezionato ati.. ci metto poco a selezionare di nuovo xorg-x11... è solo per capire il motivo di questo nuovo cambiamento e tornare a xorg-x11 da ati.

TnX!

EDIT: nel frattempo ho rimesso xorg-x11 per l'OpenGL.

```
# glxinfo | grep -i rendering

direct rendering: No
```

almeno non compare più il messaggio di prima, ovvero:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". 
```

----------

## Scen

Porta pazienza, forse con le mie risposte ti ho messo un pò di confusione!  :Embarassed: 

In alternativa ai driver proprietari ATI (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) c'è l'implementazione Open Source (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati): se in VIDEO_CARDS c'è la voce "fglrx" viene messo tra le dipendenze di xorg-serverl primo pacchetto, se c'è "radeon" viene messo il secondo. Tu avevi già impostato correttamente questa variabile, le voci "vesa" e "fbdev" servono per installare dei driver "di backup", nel caso si abbiano problemi con i driver per la propria scheda video, ma non è assolutamente essenziale.

Il comando eselect opengl set <nome> server per utilizzare le librerie GLX desiderate, se metti "ati" utilizzi quelle dei driver proprietari (ma siccome la tua scheda video è supportata al 100% da xorg, vai sul sicuro  :Smile:  ).

Mi sono dimenticato di dirti che per avere l'accelerazione 3D bisogna installare il pacchetto x11-drm, che compila e installa un driver del kernel per il Direct Rendering Management  :Cool: .

Prova a installarlo, decommenta la sezione "DRI", e penso che dopo ti funzioni tutto!

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm.. x11-drm emerso con portage è mutualmente esclusivo della voce <direct rendering manager> presente nel kernel.

quindi o metti l'uno o l'altro.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Porta pazienza, forse con le mie risposte ti ho messo un pò di confusione!  

 Non ti preoccupare!!! nessun problema.. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In alternativa ai driver proprietari ATI (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) c'è l'implementazione Open Source (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati): se in VIDEO_CARDS c'è la voce "fglrx" viene messo tra le dipendenze di xorg-serverl primo pacchetto, se c'è "radeon" viene messo il secondo. 

 OK! a mia insaputa forse era già tutto fatto... Non sapevo dell'esistenza del secondo pacchetto, quello dei driver Open Source. Ebbene, sono installati i driver xf86-video-ati. Non sapendo questa cosa, in passato ho emerso gli ati-driver. Suppongo di poterli disinstallare a questo punto. (non è che poi non posso più caricare il modulo radeon???) *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu avevi già impostato correttamente questa variabile, le voci "vesa" e "fbdev" servono per installare dei driver "di backup", nel caso si abbiano problemi con i driver per la propria scheda video, ma non è assolutamente essenziale.

 Ok, infatti non penso di fare un backup.. comunque ho rimesso xorg-x11 per l'opengl. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando eselect opengl set <nome> server per utilizzare le librerie GLX desiderate, se metti "ati" utilizzi quelle dei driver proprietari (ma siccome la tua scheda video è supportata al 100% da xorg, vai sul sicuro  ).

 Ok, allora sono apposto. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sono dimenticato di dirti che per avere l'accelerazione 3D bisogna installare il pacchetto x11-drm, che compila e installa un driver del kernel per il Direct Rendering Management .
> 
> 

 Benissimo, il pacchetto è installato, e per rispondere ad Ic3M4n, aggiungo che il modulo drm nel kernel non è attivo. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a installarlo, decommenta la sezione "DRI", e penso che dopo ti funzioni tutto!

 

Sai, penso che tutto sia stato fatto.. almeno credo.. il fatto è che continuo ad avere quel problema del blank screen... tutto torna a funzionare se commento 

```
    Load       "dri"

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection 
```

Piuttosto, "dri" va scritto minuscolo? (o forse è irrilevante)

Ah, riporto una parte del file /var/log/messages che riguarda gli attimi presunti in cui accade il fattaccio dello schermo nero, in cui non si può più fare nulla se non resettare, non si sa mai che possa essere utile ai fini di capire quale sia il problema.

Log:

```
Nov  4 13:45:10 PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@e8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

Nov  4 13:45:10 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Nov  4 13:45:10 [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0: 

Nov  4 13:45:10 [drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

Nov  4 13:45:11 agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Nov  4 13:45:11 agpgart: Badness. Don't know which AGP mode to set. [bridge_agpstat:1f000a0a vga_agpstat:ff00021b fell back to:- bridge_agpstat:1f000208 vga_agpstat:ff00021b]

Nov  4 13:45:11 agpgart: Bridge couldn't do AGP x4.

Nov  4 13:45:11 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 0x mode

Nov  4 13:45:11 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 0x mode 
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Vorrei aggiungere al log che ho postato ultimamente la seguente parte:

```
Nov  7 14:25:01 [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

Nov  7 14:25:01 [drm] Loading R200 Microcode

Nov  7 14:25:01 [drm] writeback test failed
```

EDIT:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.o.log|grep EE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm

```

ogni volta che abilito Load "dri" ad ogni avvio di X il sistema diventa inutilizzabile, se non tramite ssh.. la cui unica operazione fattibile è fare un reboot.

----------

## Scen

Spè, facciamo un passo indietro: nel tuo primo post ti veniva restituito un errore riguardante "GLX": ora in base a come hai configurato il tutto quell'errore non ti salta più fuori. Siccome hai detto che non utilizzi giochi 3D e amentà varie, a questo punto (e visto i problemi che riscontri) ti consiglio di non abilitare DRI, tanto il supporto OPENGL dovrebbe essere lo stesso abilitato, e funzionerà pià lentamente perchè gestito tramite le librerie Mesa (indirect rendering, se non sbaglio).

Per cui commenta le varie voci relative a DRI, e prova a vedere se i programmi su Wine ti partono correttamente!

Se dopo vorrai abilitare l'accelerazione 3D "piena", ti consiglio di controllare il supporto AGP (anche nel bios), e magari aprire una nuova discussione!

p.s. hai xorg-server compilato con la USE "aiglx"? Non vorrei fosse quella a rompere le *BIIPP*  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! 

per esempio facciamo partire un programma: TVUPlayer...

```
$ wine TVUPlayer.exe

err:exec:SHELL_ExecuteW cannot set directory L"update"

fixme:ole:CoRegisterMessageFilter message filter has been registered, but will not be used

err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4b07373f-c1f7-43fd-a4f1-c36c0c9aee60} not registered

err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4b07373f-c1f7-43fd-a4f1-c36c0c9aee60} not registered

err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4b07373f-c1f7-43fd-a4f1-c36c0c9aee60} could be created for context 0x3

```

ecco cosa succede se volessi far partire l'installazione di un mio vocabolario di inglese:

```
$ wine /mnt/cdrom0/setup.exe

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x178770, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1148c6, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1138e8, enabling work-around

fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x1435fc, enabling work-around

[...]

```

Poi si blocca tutto... il programma di installazione parte, ma si blocca all'inizio.. sono costretto a killare il processo...

e non sempre ci riesco.

Adesso comunque sto provando a seguire questa guida, anche se fin'ora senza risultati positivi... Insomma, pensi che posso rimuovere il pacchetto ati-drivers?

Effettivamente noto che anche lo screen saver scatta un po'... e questo non è bello.. vorrei poter rendere ottimali anche le prestazioni grafiche, a questo punto...

Le varie voci DRI, sono sempre commentate, altrimenti X partirebbe.

Penso inoltre che il supporto AGP sia abilitato.. anche nel bios.. 

xorg-server non è compilato con la flag USE aiglx attiva..

Grazie ancora.

PS: mi sembra di capire che ora questo non sia un problema di opengl, ma ti garantisco che fino a poco fa, ho avuto problemi.. e i problemi grafici ci sono di sicuro, e mi piacerebbe risolverli.

----------

## Scen

Tieni presente che non tutti i programmi per Windows vengono eseguiti correttamente da wine.

Anche se penso tu l'abbia già fatto, dai un'occhiata a http:/appdb.winehq.org , e cerca la/le applicazioni che ti danno problemi, magari trovi persone che hanno avuto il tuo stesso problema e lo hanno risolto.

Per quanto riguarda il problema "DRI", ho un dubbio: gli errori relativi ad agp che hai postato in precedenza sono di dmesg, giusto?

Cosa ti restituiscono i seguenti comandi

```

# dmesg | grep -i agp

# lspci | grep -i agp

# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i agp

```

?

----------

## fbcyborg

Conosco il sito di wine.. grazie.   :Wink: 

I messaggi che ho postato prima provenivano da dmesg, anzi, più esattamente sono un copia e incolla dal file /var/log/messages.

Dunque, vediamo l'output di ciò che mi hai chiesto:

```
# dmesg | grep -i agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

```

```
# lspci | grep -i agp

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)
```

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i agp

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

```

Posso unmergere ati-drivers ?

```
# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

amd64_agp

agpgart

radeon

snd-via82xx

```

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Posso unmergere ati-drivers ?

 

Sì, certamente!

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

 :Confused:  Che dire: sembra tutto apposto! L'unico tentativo che proverei è compilare staticamente il supporto AGP nel kernel, e rimuovere le relative voci da modules.autoload/kernel-2.6. Rimuovi anche "radeon", il modulo lo carica automaticamente xorg (non sono sicuro, ma magari, caricandolo subito, può creare qualche casino).

Prova così e facci sapere!

----------

## fbcyborg

Tutto fatto.. ora i moduli li ho messi statici.. purtroppo è tutto come prima.. se abilito Load "dri" si freeza tutto!  :Neutral: 

Ah, attualmente sto notando che ci mette un po' più di tempo del solito a mostrarmi la schermata di login di kdm... boh..

----------

## Scen

In questa discussione un utente sembra avere un problema simile al tuo, e sembra averlo risolto aggiornando il BIOS della scheda madre. Se ne hai la possibilità ti consiglio di tentare.

[EDIT]

Altra soluzione ad un problema simile, prova a darci un'occhiata

Puoi postare il tuo xorg.conf? Magari con qualche info in più il problema salta fuori  :Smile: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco il mio xorg.conf... appena ho un attimo vado a vedere gli altri due link che mi hai dato

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

#  Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 60-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

EDIT: ho dato un'occhiata a quei link, il primo sembra proprio essere il mio problema... però ancora non ho capito bene come procedere.. intanto aspetto commenti sul mio xorg.conf.. Per caso la seguente sezione ti sembra superflua???

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection
```

----------

## Scen

Per me il tuo xorg.conf è apposto, e puoi pure lasciare la sezione relativa al Device generico "Standard VGA", ce l'ho anch'io e non crea nessunissimo problema.

Per quanto riguarda la soluzione nel 1° link, verifica sul sito del produttore della tua scheda madre se ci sono aggiornamenti del BIOS, nel qual caso scarica il file, unzippa tutto su un dischetto, riavvia ed entra nel BIOS (presumo che la tua scheda madre sia recente), dovrebbe esserci un'utilità per aggiornare il BIOS. Procedi all'aggiornamento e verifica se il tuo problema si risolve!

Un'unica raccomandazione: quando stai aggiornando il BIOS non toccare nulla e NON spegnere il pc, altrimenti ti ritrovi nella M***A  :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! spero non vada via la corrente allora!   :Smile: 

Questa è la mia scheda madre... se vedi nella sezione BIOS, c'è sia la versione 1012 che la 1010.

Per la 1010 dice: "Fix Graphic Aperture size setting doesn't synchronize by memory control." Sarà forse il fix al mio problema??? Prima di provare vorrei capire se l'aggiornamento 1012 comprende anche il 1010. Inoltre sembra che ci siano utility solo per winsozz. Uso wine? 

Nel frattempo vedo se si può aggiornare dal bios stesso..

----------

## Scen

Sì, la 1012 contiene anche le modifiche delle 1010 (sì, mi sa che la 1010 potrebbe risolvere il tuo problema!), però ti consiglio di non installare l'ultimo BIOS, proprio stasera ho voluto aggiornare il BIOS della mia Asus A8V-Deluxe dalla 1014 alla 1017, e non si avviava più nessun sistema operativo!  :Shocked: 

Per aggiornarlo, purtroppo, devi ricorrere ad un floppy di avvio DOS (se hai la possiblità di accedere ad un'installazione Windows 2000/XP basta formattare un floppy come "dischetto di avvio" o qualcosa del genere); copiaci dentro la rom del BIOS e l'utility AFUDOS.

Riavvia dal floppy e al prompt dai il comando

```

afudos /i<nome_bios_rom>

```

Good luck!  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine ho aggiornato alla 1012, solo che non è cambiato nulla.

Ho visto che non serve winsozz.. basta premere ALT+F2 durante la fase di POST, e dargli in pasto il file ROM nel floppy disk.

Per fortuna è ripartito tutto.

comunque pare che nel cd della scheda madre ci sia il bios di ripristino.

----------

